# St. Joe River Outing 2/16-2/18th



## Steven Arend

Here's some pic's from last year.

SalmonSlayer with a nice buck in hand.










Me fighting a hen to the boat










Scored some fresh spawn:woohoo1: 










Here is a flock of about 30 turkey that flew across the river right in front of us. That was a sight to see.










I believe that this was the coldest day of the year. We had 8 deg. out and the spawn froze to anything that it came in contact with

Steve


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> Just don't hit a sand bar at 40mph as "someone" around here did about 3 years ago, right adjusted!


God love him and he's still runnning stuff over on the river. I also heard he made a 73 pound sacrifice to the River Gods, hoping to add some "Weight" to this years catch. 



> Nothing was as good as 2Paws flytrolling technique on the the Muskegon though.....


I see we're starting early. 

You'll notice I never brought up Quests "Scuba Diving for Steelhead" technique. It was quite interesting and I got to watch it, I believe at Swan Creek 

Your lucky I can't find the picture.


----------



## 1wildchild

OMG does that look cold! You make it look so appealing!!!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer

1wildchild said:


> OMG does that look cold! You make it look so appealing!!!!


You know it's cold when the snow doesn't melt on the fish you're holding! 

Yeah Steve, I remember smacking the side of your boat with my spawn bag while pulling it in and it sticking INSTANTLY to your boat. I had to put on a new spawn bag as it tore when I tried to pull it off the boat! :yikes: 

Here's to a another good time! :woohoo1:


----------



## swmfdotcom

ONly live 13 miles from the damn so dont need a bed,dont think i'll have a running motor for my bottom dragging piece of....,well ya get my hint about my boat,but would have to say i am down for a good fishing day or two.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Nothing was as good as 2Paws flytrolling technique on the the Muskegon though..... 

:lol: :lol: :lol: That was a hoot. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

See ya all there.
Larry


----------



## Spanky

OMG, you are NOT gonna do this outting again are you? I guess it can't get any crazier than last year, or was it the year before. I can't remember! Me and the scowl will be there!


----------



## Butch

Looks like I'll be there, probably Fri am-Sun. Johnny Q, bring your earplugs just in case we end up in the same cabin . I'll be looking for a boat ride(s), if anyone has room.

Butch


----------



## broncbuster2

Spanky;
are you refering to the infamous "squirrel monkey" incident?:SHOCKED: 

Myself, quix and the longhair may be there for saturday, a ride would be nice if any are available


----------



## stelmon

I would like to try and show up at this outing if possible. 

However, I won't know for sure til a little bit before the outing because of school and class trips. If all rides are filled by then I am sure there will be room below Berrian springs


----------



## Frantz

My wife promised that if there is an ice storm and all the electric goes out this year, that she won't call me, unless she damn well wants to!


----------



## eddiejohn4

I should be able to make it. I also have a 22 foot boat that Ill bring.


----------



## LilyDuck

Mark...PMed you on one of the cabins...

Sully_0123(Kevin) and I have put the time in off for work so we should be making it down there. Will have a boat not a big one though!!!

Jason


----------



## adjusted3

PM sent

Mark


----------



## huntfishlive

Love to give it a try, If someone is willing to take a newbie along.

I can only make it on Friday, I work weekends. Just need to no a time and place to meet ya.
Please feel free to PM or e-mail me.
THANKS


----------



## Frantz

What is the name and or number for the cabins?


----------



## mbg drift

Planning on making it on Sat. I would like a ride if at all possible. I have plenty of gear if that helps at all. In a pinch I could run my drift boat but it seems to me that that would not be a good boat for an event like this.
Drift


----------



## Spanky

Looks like I got my cabin full, and the boat has been mostly spoken for. I will not be fishing on sunday because I have a Daytona 500 party to attend around 1 pm. I do know that Paul( the dude with the woolridge) will be there for friday and sat too, and is staying in my cabin. He may be looking for 1 or 2 crew members for each day. I will find out more as the week goes on. nI hope winter gets hear and slows the water some, right now both upper and lower Joe are way high and very dirty!


----------



## quest32a

Let Paul know I would love a ride one day.


----------



## Spanky

I will let him know John! looks like winter has arrived as asked! Fishing should get better in a week or 2 for sure providing we don't get a big warm-up or a bunch of rain!


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Did someone say "Squirrel Monkey"!!!  

Just don't drink from the same bottle as everyone else and get the squirrel monkey virus!!! :fish2: :lol: 

But our favorite tree has been cut down...Hey ScarlettFever what was that name again??? :evil: 

Oh my sides are preparing for another round of side splitting laughter again this year! 

DonP...you better not get  on us again this year!!!


----------



## 2ndChance

You Just know that spring is around the corner, When we start chasing around those early year CHROMERS, The Outing should be another classic, As Spanky said I will be there as well on friday and saturday, Quest your in on Saturday if you still want. fOR SomE.... YOU CANNOT BUY SPAWN.. but you sure can barter with it. :lol: Can't wait for the fishing and meeting and the _fishing_ to commense.




Annual spring slam on the Joe, Always a GoOOD TiMe!!!


----------



## quest32a

2ndChance said:


> You Just know that spring is around the corner, When we start chasing around those early year CHROMERS, The Outing should be another classic, As Spanky said I will be there as well on friday and saturday, Quest your in on Saturday if you still want. fOR SomE.... YOU CANNOT BUY SPAWN.. but you sure can barter with it. :lol: Can't wait for the fishing and meeting and the _fishing_ to commense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annual spring slam on the Joe, Always a GoOOD TiMe!!!


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Steven Arend

Looks like I'll be looking for 1 or 2 riders for Friday and Saturday if anyone needs a ride.

Steve


----------



## RIVER LADY

Steven Arend said:


> Looks like I'll be looking for 1 or 2 riders for Friday and Saturday if anyone needs a ride.
> 
> Steve


 
I need a ride. Both days actually.


----------



## FREEPOP

SalmonSlayer said:


> But our favorite tree has been cut down...Hey ScarlettFever what was that name again??? :evil:


We wanted to come dowm for a visit and some brews last year but it was way too cold. We may make it this year though


----------



## huntfishlive

Steven Arend said:


> Looks like I'll be looking for 1 or 2 riders for Friday and Saturday if anyone needs a ride.
> 
> Steve


sent you a pm


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Looks like I got 3 in my boat for saturday am.

I want to come Friday night and fish, but maybe not...don't get off work till 4pm.

I probably will fish saturday night also. Either in mine or someone else's boat...time will tell...


----------



## Steven Arend

I beleive that I have Friday Filled but looking for one more on Saturday.

Steve


----------



## bluedevil

Steven Arend said:


> I beleive that I have Friday Filled but looking for one more on Saturday.


Steve,
Not sure if you got my PM I sent you about a week ago but If you have room I need a ride.


----------



## Steven Arend

bluedevil said:


> Steve,
> Not sure if you got my PM I sent you about a week ago but If you have room I need a ride.



Sorry Matt, I knew someone had asked!!!!!!!!

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Frantz

Who was it there last year that showed up Friday night to say hello to Dan and I? I think it might have been you Steve. Didn't one of you work in a sporting goods shop?


----------



## Steven Arend

Frantz said:


> Who was it there last year that showed up Friday night to say hello to Dan and I? I think it might have been you Steve. Didn't one of you work in a sporting goods shop?



Mark (Adjusted3) and I came down Thursday night last year to see you and Dan.

Steve


----------



## Frantz

Did one of you guys work in or own a sprtshop of some kind?


----------



## Steven Arend

I now have a full boat for Friday and Saturday. 

Friday I have: huntfishlive and RIVER LADY Fishing.

Saturday I have: RIVER LADY and bluedevil

My Cabin is also full.

Friday Night: Myself, STEELHEAD (Troy), bluedevil (Matt), Butch (Mat)

Saturday Night: Myself, STEELHEAD (Troy), Butch (Mat), Sixshooter (Jim)

Also just to let everyone know, I only live maybe 5 miles from the Shamrock Park. If you need anything or forget to bring something just let me know and we can get it from my house. Also if you have any clothing that needs to be dried because of rain or you happen to fall into the river my wife can come down and pick it up and through it into the dryer. (3 years ago it rained on the first day any everyone was soaked.)



Frantz said:


> Did one of you guys work in or own a sprtshop of some kind?


Mark and I are co-owners of the Fish Dog Company! Is that what you are thinking of?


----------



## Frantz

Yup, that was it, talked with Mark a little on it last night.


----------



## msujberry

Id be interested in this trip, I have fished steelhead just below the tippy dam from a drift boat while pulling plugs. If I cant get in on a boat with someone what are the river conditions like as far as being ideal for wading?
Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Hey Troy do you have room on Saturday?? I will try and get a hold of you somehow. 

Dave


----------



## quest32a

So how are the cabins panning out? Anyone have room Fri and Saturday night? I don't snore that bad, and I bring earplugs so I can put up with others snoring. And if that doesn't work I just beat them with the curtain rod.....LOL:yikes:


----------



## Steven Arend

quest32a said:


> So how are the cabins panning out? Anyone have room Fri and Saturday night?


I have a full cabin for both Friday and Saturday but I'm not sure if Mark and Spanky have filled their cabins yet. Mark should be home sometime today.




quest32a said:


> I don't snore that bad, and I bring earplugs so I can put up with others snoring. And if that doesn't work I just beat them with the curtain rod.....LOL:yikes:


One of the first things on my list of stuff to do when I get in the cabin is to Hide the curtain rods.(tree limbs):lol: They make a nice whipping stick.:yikes: 

Steve


----------



## Frantz

Still working on arrangements with Dan and Mark, once they are done, I do apologize to whoever I bunk with, my snoaring, though I have never heard it appears to be loud at times. Myself, I think the wife is just a dirty liar and likes moving to toe couch in the middle of the night, but I may be wrong.

I will try not to eat anything that will smell, how shall I say, beyond its expiration date when it comes out


----------



## Butch

Thanks for taking me in, Steve. Since all my prior communications about a spot in a cabin were with Mark, I assume you talked to him about me being in your cabin and that he's not also holding a spot for me in his cabin.

Also, Quest isn't joking about misusing the fancy Shamrock Park curtain rods. A couple years ago, when Sixshooter and I tried to be nice and let him stay in our cabin, he beat me like a dog with the curtain rod. I still have the scars(physical and psychological). He claimed I was snoring, but I didn't hear anything so maybe he's just a mean and violent person:yikes: :lol:

Butch


----------



## Ron Matthews

Steven Arend said:


> I now have a full boat for Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Friday I have: huntfishlive and RIVER LADY Fishing.
> 
> Saturday I have: RIVER LADY and bluedevil
> 
> 
> 
> You have River Lady? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you got a head In that sled:yikes:  :lol: :lol: Well a bucket would work!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ron Matthews said:


> Steven Arend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a full boat for Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Friday I have: huntfishlive and RIVER LADY Fishing.
> 
> Saturday I have: RIVER LADY and bluedevil
> 
> 
> 
> You have River Lady? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you got a head In that sled:yikes:  :lol: Well a bucket would work!!
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes: Mr.Mathews, you are in some deep trouble now.:rant:
> 
> The only reason you are laughing so hard is to keep from crying because you wont get the delilght of spending the day with me on the water.
> Or enjoy my boat bag of surprises.
> 
> Just because I take advantage of the situation every time the boat hits shore doesn't mean I have a problem
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Matthews

Just rippin ya, 

I know it's a tough go When you drink coffee with me!! I'm a professional, 3Hr car rides in my "HD" don't help the plumbing either :lol: 

I am a little :sad: I wish i could come.


----------



## glnmiller

Does anyone have room for one on their boat for Friday or Saturday? If not, I'll just wade the dam and try and catch you folks when you get in.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ron Matthews said:


> Just rippin ya,
> 
> I know it's a tough go When you drink coffee with me!! I'm a professional, 3Hr car rides in my "HD" don't help the plumbing either :lol:
> 
> I am a little :sad: I wish i could come.


I know you're just kidding. Wish you could go also. 

I was just thinking of poor Steven Arend, I can imagine the thoughts that went through his head when he read, 
"You have River Lady.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:"

Don't worry Steven, I'm a good first mate a heck of a net woman, and can more than handle the battle with the might muscle of the steelies. 
Plus, I gurantee you will laugh until your side are ready to split. :evil: 
and I also make some mean venison jerky. :corkysm55


----------



## Steven Arend

RIVER LADY said:


> I was just thinking of poor Steven Arend, I can imagine the thoughts that went through his head when he read,
> "You have River Lady.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:"
> 
> Don't worry Steven, I'm a good first mate a heck of a net woman, and can more than handle the battle with the might muscle of the steelies.
> Plus, I gurantee you will laugh until your side are ready to split. :evil:
> and I also make some mean venison jerky. :corkysm55



As soon as I see something to worry about I'll let you know. But after hang around with the guys at this outing it will take a lot to make me worry about anything other then the cops showing up at the cabins looking for us.:lol: 

There is always a spot on board for venison jerky.:woohoo1: 

Steve


----------



## RIVER LADY

Steven Arend said:


> As soon as I see something to worry about I'll let you know. But after hang around with the guys at this outing it will take a lot to make me worry about anything other then the cops showing up at the cabins looking for us.:lol:
> 
> There is always a spot on board for venison jerky.:woohoo1:
> 
> Steve


Well that sure is a relief. And I was hoping you guys would invite me to stick around. I will most likely have some vension tenderloin to cook also. 
I'm getting kinda worried though. I was hoping to bunk with 1wildchild and now she may not be able to attend. I need a cheap place to sleep since I'm flipping the bill on my own. I need something close so I don't miss the "boat" literally. Any suggestions?


----------



## glnmiller

Berrien Springs does not have a lot of hotels, but two that are close are:

Red Brick Inn, 269-471-2200

Village Inn Motel, right on old 31, 269-471-1354. This would be my first choice.

I don't think either one has a website, so call for rates. They are both right in town, not far from the dam.


----------



## adjusted3

Steve, Don't those cabins have queen beads in them with the bunks?


Just wanted to point that out!!!

Mark


----------



## Frantz

Welcome back Mark.

Does this mean that you guys will be doubling up in the queens?


----------



## quest32a

Frantz said:


> Welcome back Mark.
> 
> Does this mean that you guys will be doubling up in the queens?


Thats what I wondered.....:16suspect :16suspect :16suspect :16suspect :16suspect :16suspect :16suspect :16suspect


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> Steve, Don't those cabins have queen beads in them with the bunks?


I don't want any part of the cabin with the "Beads" ...........I've read about those kinky beads on a string...........rrrrriiiiiippppp.......not my thing.:yikes: :lol:


----------



## Steven Arend

2PawsRiver said:


> I don't want any part of the cabin with the "Beads" ...........I've read about those kinky beads on a string...........rrrrriiiiiippppp.......not my thing.:yikes: :lol:



This thread just took a turn for the worst.:SHOCKED: 

Steve


----------



## 1wildchild

Turns out I have to work Friday. I'm also having trouble finding a dog sitter for Sat/sun. I'm still thinking about it. Just hope that if I get it all settled there will still be room on a boat!


----------



## Frantz

Ahhh crap you already drove one guy away with the bead talk, please, just stop, that's gross (pm me on this subject  )


----------



## RIVER LADY

Uh oh, I've heard about these types of fish camp. 

I believe they are referred to as "Broke Back Fish Camp". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews

Riverlady, :SHOCKED: 

You should be carefull,I've heard stories Of them there kind of people!!

Floats aren't the only thing gettin SUNK


----------



## 2manyfish

Has there been a list made yet of boats vs. riders? If anyone is left without a boat I can put someone with me... I was scheduled to be out of town that weekend but do to some changes at work I can now fish!!!!!! If anyone is left without a ride (single rider) let me know. I have to warn you this is an open boat with no cabin and you will get wet!


----------



## live2fishdjs

You know it's going to be a good outing when you have to be a hospitality, calculus, and logistics major to figure it out! :lol: You guys will have a great time and the river should be fishing awesome.

Wish I could be there guys and gals, but I'll be in Minnesota that week.


----------



## DangerDan

Sorry guys, still not sure if the motorhome will be free for the event. I'm all ove the map these days. I'm figuring I'll just bring a sleeping bag and sleep in the snow if I have too much to drink....:lol: 

I Probably wouldn't have noticed where I was sleeping last year (nor would I have cared) although the motorhome was nice coming in off of a cold river..


----------



## Steven Arend

DangerDan said:


> Sorry guys, still not sure if the motorhome will be free for the event. I'm all ove the map these days. I'm figuring I'll just bring a sleeping bag and sleep in the snow if I have too much to drink....:lol:
> 
> I Probably wouldn't have noticed where I was sleeping last year (nor would I have cared) although the motorhome was nice coming in off of a cold river..



We'll just have to keep the Goldshlugger away from you!!!!!!!!!:yikes:  

Oh and by the way it's nice to hear from you again. I'll bring your Parrot with me for Firday and Saturday's gathering around the fire.:lol: 

Steve


----------



## Frantz

I was actually thinking of getting a little 12V heater and possibly roughing it in the back of the truck if it comes to that. I could always bring a cord and maybe also plug my little electric heater into one of the cabins.



DangerDan said:


> Sorry guys, still not sure if the motorhome will be free for the event. I'm all ove the map these days. I'm figuring I'll just bring a sleeping bag and sleep in the snow if I have too much to drink....:lol:
> 
> I Probably wouldn't have noticed where I was sleeping last year (nor would I have cared) although the motorhome was nice coming in off of a cold river..


----------



## broncbuster2

2paws;
Myself,quix and the longhair will only be there on saturday, as I said before a ride would be nice but not necessary as we are all used to wading.


----------



## Spanky

Well, I started forming crews about a month ago, and I have confirmed for Fri, Butch, and for Sat.Don P.. I will put the pressure on these others who have yet to say wether they are gonna make it or not. I should know in a week for sure. I also believe my cabin is full for fri night and sat night, I will check on that too! 
I hope this weekend and next weeks artic blast get out of here for the event!


----------



## quest32a

Spanky said:


> I hope this weekend and next weeks artic blast get out of here for the event!


Arctic blast, shoot its downright balmy compared to the outing last year. I remember launching in the AM and within minutes having the anchor rope frozen to the boat. Not to mention my spawnbags kept freezing to everything...LOL


----------



## quest32a

BTW, no biggie at all either way. If anybody wants a rider on Friday, or wants to walk in either at BS or one of the local tribs Im game. If you are new to wading in the area I can show you 3-4 good spots. Or even if you are a boat guy and want to check out some easy shore spots let me know.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Update:

My friend (Lori) and myself will be staying at the Village Inn. 

I'm assuming most would like to hang out and maybe consume a few soda's. 
So if anyone else will be staying there and will be in need a designated driver let me know.


----------



## stelmon

Turns out I have another outing that I commited to on the same exact weekend so I am going to that one. Maybe next year! You guys can take me off the list and I hope a great time is had by all. I am sure it will be with a few sides hurting


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> Turns out I have another outing that I commited to on the same exact weekend so I am going to that one. Maybe next year! You guys can take me off the list and I hope a great time is had by all. I am sure it will be with a few sides hurting


Here, let me give you the short translation..........Number 3


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I am planning to bring my boat on saturday. I'll have 1 guy from work for sure with me. Another guy from work (some of you may remember Greg from the last outing) who is wishy washy...something about "my feet get cold during the winter unless i'm on a snowmobile"!  I will have room for a saturday night rider if we run the afternoon trips.

Captains...let's each update this list as we get our crews solidified....or at least post up on what days you'll be there and who is riding with you and which day(s). I think I got it updated correctly...if not it's because i'm


----------



## Frantz

Last year I googled this and drove in circles for 45 minutes, then had to get directions from 3 differant gas stations and I still do not know the best way to get there from Grand Rapids.

Can someone post some simple directions from GR on the best way to get there? If I remember right it had something to do with the road/highway names being differant.

Remember, good directions go a long way when it comes to determining whether or not to bring my own venison for the stew or pick it up along the way


----------



## 2PawsRiver

:lol: :lol: this ought to be good.......43 different sets of directions. 

196 south to 94 Westbound....till exit 30, Niles Rd Exit, there is a Shell Station and Truck Stop......top of the exit go South (left) for about 3 miles and you will see 31 South.........get on 31 South and exit at Snow Rd, Exit 13. Top of the exit ramp turn East (left)...stay on Snow Rd for a couple miles you will come to a traffic light....continue straight, you cross the river, take your first left, looks like your going to a trailer park, but you take your first left........roll down your window, listen for shouting, cussing, the clang of empty beer cans, the smell of burnt meat and melted lead.......drive towards the sound and scent............at 5 mph.


----------



## Still Wait'n

Correct me if I'm wrong but should'nt you go west on 94?


----------



## 2PawsRiver

That would be the shortest route 

thanks Still Wait'n


----------



## Frantz

Road kill it is!


----------



## Steven Arend

Here an easier way to get there, well at least the shortest way.

I-196 south to exit 30 (Napier Ave.) turn left (East) onto Napier, travel about 3 mile to US-31 Bypass, get on US-31 heading south. Go across the St. Joe River and get off at the next exit which is exit 15. Turn left (East) onto M139/old US-31 and take that to the 2nd stop light (Down town Berrien Springs). Turn Left, go over the St. Joe River again and as the road turns there is the road that goes to the trailer park on the left hand side. Turn down that road and the entrance to Shamrock is right there on the left hand side. Now Mark (2Paws) is right about the 5mph speed limit DON'T exceed it or you'll get kicked out of the park.


Steve


----------



## malainse

Steven Arend said:


> Here an easier way to get there, Shamrock is right there on the left hand side.
> Steve



So do ya turn Right there or LEFT hand side ?????  :lol:


----------



## Creek-Chub

malainse said:


> So do ya turn Right there or LEFT hand side ?????  :lol:


You'll want to turn NORTH. The park is on the North side of the road, East side of the river.


----------



## RIVER LADY

I can see alot of fisherman driving in circles around Berrien springs come Feb 16th.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frantz

Spent 20 minutes last night writing L & R on my shoes and dashboard only to find out that now I need to buy a compass. 

Will this abuse never end!!!!!


----------



## Creek-Chub

I just noticed that I'm the only yahoo that hasn't posted on this thing yet. 

Friday - not bringing the boat (possibly looking for a ride)
Saturday - me and my brother (RaymondS.) in the dinghy, which puts it at about 1.5 times max capacity :lol: 

I'll be bringing tortilla chips and a warm bean/cheese dip in the crockpot.


----------



## 2manyfish

I will be comming down friday after work and stay somewhere (I really dont mind the warm truck). Saturday I will have glnmiller in my boat. Three people in my boat is a tight fit and if it is slippery (which it will be) One will end up in the river. If someone is left behind sat. morning I will make room; however we may be pushing our luck!


----------



## DangerDan

Steven Arend said:


> *We'll just have to keep the Goldshlugger away from you!!!!!!!!!*:yikes:
> 
> Oh and by the way it's nice to hear from you again. I'll bring your Parrot with me for Firday and Saturday's gathering around the fire.:lol:
> 
> Steve


OK in that case I'll be bringin the travelin porta potti...

And it wasn't the Goldschlagger, the problem was an eccessive gravity factor..:lol:


----------



## LilyDuck

RIVER LADY said:


> Update:
> 
> My friend (Lori) and myself will be staying at the Village Inn.
> 
> I'm assuming most would like to hang out and maybe consume a few soda's.
> So if anyone else will be staying there and will be in need a designated driver let me know.


Sully0123 and I will probably take you up on this offer!!! I don't know if that is a *good thing* or a *bad thing*!:evilsmile


----------



## Spanky

Wow, something about that last post and then his signature, makes me smile just a bit!


----------



## Steven Arend

Good Idea Ben, I never thought about the Fire Wood.



................Fri.... .......................Sat........................ .....Sun

*Boats *
Adjusted.....2Paws/Rat................. 2Paws/Rat.............. 2Paws/Rat

DangerDan.....Frantz.....................Frantz... ...................Frantz

ChasinTales

SteveArned...Lady/Hunt..............Lady/Hunt...............not fishing

Spanky...........Butch.....................DonP...................not fishing

Eddiejohn4

2ndchance.......Quest.....................Quest

2Manyfish........glnmiller..................glnmil ler..............Not Fishing

Creekchub.......maybe riding..............Ray S...............Not Fishing

Salmon Slayer..Not Fishing............Greg/Dave.............Not Fishing

Steelhead...............................Mich BM..................................

Lilyduck.........sully0123.............sully0123..................sully0123

*Riders:* 
Quest.............. ......Fri/Sat/Sun
glnmiller...................Fri/Sat
Mich Buckmaster.......Sat
tdog755
BlueDevil
DonP
Frantz.....................Fri/Sat/Sun
RiverLady.................Fri/Sat/Sun?
Lori ?
wwmfdotcom
Butch......................Fri
Broncbuster2................Sat
quix............................Sat
longhair.......................Sat
huntfishlive
mbgdrift........................Sat 
msujberry
RatCityHooker................Fri/Sat/Sun
Romanjz........................Sat
Greg.............................Sat
Dave............................Sat

Possibly not making it: 1wildchild (sissy)

Not Making it:

Stelmon..............a number 3
Mitch.................a number 3

*FOOD*

Frantz........................Venison Stew
2Paws.......................Brats, Polish Sausage, Italian Sausage
Steve Arend...............Venison and Potatos and Apple Crap
SalmonSlayer.............Perch and Bluegill and cooking oil
Adjusted....................Walleye
River Lady.................Venison Jerky and Tenderloins
Spanky......................Seafood Chowder 
mbg drift.....................dessert
Steehhead...................Venison Chile
Lori.............................Baked beans and baked goodies (still need requests)
Creek Chub.................Chips and Crock Pot Dip
LilyDuck......................Sloppy Joes
Sully0123....................Buns for Sloppy Joes


*Adjusted Cabin ..............Steve Cabin. ...............Spanky Cabin *

*Friday*

Adjusted........................Steve............. ................Maybe Full
2Paws...........................Steelhead
Quest............................BlueDevil
RatCity..........................Butch


*Saturday*

Adjusted........................Steve............. ................Maybe Full
2Paws...........................Steelhead
Quest............................SixShooter
Ratcity...........................Butch


*Village Inn*

Riverlady 
Lori
LilyDuck
Sully0123

*Travlin Portopotti*

DangerDan

*FIREWOOD*

SalmonSlayer
Steve Arend


----------



## quest32a

Alright as of now we are going by the very last list. I was asked to delete the others so we can keep things straight.


----------



## RIVER LADY

LilyDuck said:


> Sully0123 and I will probably take you up on this offer!!! I don't know if that is a *good thing* or a *bad thing*!:evilsmile


Well considering I'm almost old enough to be your mother I will be sure and make you fell like you're at home........ and crack you upside the back of your head if you get out of hand.:yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just get with me before hand to make sure, it is still a long way out. Not sure if we will have the truck or the car.


----------



## glnmiller

Thanks for the updated list Mr. Arend, please put me down in the food category for venison stew, I will also bring bowls and spoons.


----------



## Spanky

My cabin is full, I have myself, 2nd chance, and chipcon, with a spot for 2 manyfish if he wants it. It will be known as the BC steelheaders deluxe cabin!:lol: 

Chipcon( Tony) is also bringing his boat, so there will probably be 1 or 2 spots available for friday and sat. I don't know if he is fishing sunday. I just got this info today. He has a 19 ft lund deep V and is a good steelheader, likes to spawn fish, drifting mainly! He is also a seasoned shore angler in the area of the park, so he could clue some of the folks without rides, or" Bankies" to some decent areas.

Thanks for keeping the list current Quest. I noticed the flow chart is starting to look normal again, and I have heard that the charters are starting to get more consistant catches , after a few weeks of terrible fishing up near the dam. Its looking good.


----------



## STEELHEAD

I just hope Tony orders more than DRY WHITE TOAST for breakfast this year..:lol: :lol: I will have a BIGG BOTTLE of the Captian this time..:SHOCKED: :SHOCKED:


----------



## real mccoy

woould very much like to enjoy fishing in your outing and meetintg some of the experienced steekheaders of this site and west michigan fish the joe when I can about 5 or 6 times during the yearcatch a few lose a few but enjoy being on the river most of all Ifntheir is still availability me and my son who is 17 would like to hook up with a ride if possible if we have to go seperate thats ok probaly will just fish sat and sun. we will probaly make a motel reservation when we get confirmation my email is [email protected] good fishing to all real mccoy


----------



## eddiejohn4

So far Im still going to make it. Im trying to confirm this absolutly at work so that I am not on call.

I will have to commute though from my cabin in harrison as I do not have a motel room.

I also will have no one on board my boat so if this works out anyone needing one is welcome.

I will bring venison eggrolls, and hells breath chille.


----------



## real mccoy

sounds like a fun weekend me and my 17yr old son would like to join everyone would like to fish sat and sun if anyone has room on their boat we can evengo on seperate boats if we need to. we would reseverve a room for sat if everyone is full. would like to know the particulars on where and what time we would meet and what kind of extra gear to bring. thanks to all who are organizing this event.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Put me down for a pot of chili , some home made stew , summer sausage, jerky , and some paper products.

Do the cabins have a coffee make and if not I can bring on.

Larry


----------



## Spanky

The cabins come complete with 1 light, 2 outlets, one 3 ft. baseboard heater, 1 set of bunkbeads(no linens), 1 double bed( no linens), and a curtain. Thats it!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Ours has a coffee maker...................and it fixes transmissions in it's spare time.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

2PawsRiver said:


> Ours has a coffee maker...................and it fixes transmissions in it's spare time.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Will bring the coffee maker and fixings.


----------

